# Possible rescue joining our family!



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Three weeks ago, I had to euthanize my 14-year-old pug/Jack Russell mix dog. I rescued him two weeks after I graduated from college, so he had been a constant presence my whole adult life. I don't know what to do with myself without a dog! I also want my daughter, who just turned 2, to grow up with dogs. I am hoping she and the new dog will become buddies as she gets older. 

I was guessing that it would be very hard for me to rescue a Chihuahua with a toddler in the house, but I found a rescue that is very open to young children, even with tiny dogs! They regularly get Chihuahua type dogs transported here to Connecticut from other parts of the country where they would be euthanized. This is the guy we met today (he is actually around 7 pounds, I weighed him): 
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35365989

I am also talking with a show Chihuahua breeder in Mass. who has a 7 pound, 18-month-old dog she is wanting to place because he is way oversize for a show/breeding dog. He is also black and tan, but a long coat, and I am partial to the smooths. He has also never been around kids.

This is my conundrum: do I take a chance on a sturdy-looking dog with an unknown background, or try for a show-bred dog with a skull that I worry is unhealthy? (I can post separately on that issue) The rescue dog was remarkably composed for being in a noisy, strange environment after spending all day in a cage in a moving vehicle. He was even eating! I liked that confidence, and the fact that I am saving a life and opening a place for another dog. I just have no idea if he is crate trained, housebroken, or has separation anxiety, all of which is known with the show dog.

Thanks for reading. I guess I just needed to write it all down to help me think about it, and your feedback is valuable to me too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would tend toward the rescue. He seems very composed. Would the rescue let you 'try' him for a week or so? That way if he is aggresive then you could return him and let an adult adopt him.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, they offered for us to foster him to try him out. The info from wherever he came from said he was good with dogs and kids, which seemed to be true from what I saw today. He did not react to cats behind glass, either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Go with the foster! Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect dogs don't exist, so it is really a matter of deciding what faults you can live with.
For me being good with kids would be top priority, everything else can be worked on.
If you have to leave him a lot then separation issues may also be a problem.
Go with your gut. If you felt the rescue boy was trustworthy around your little girl, then he is probably a good fit for your family


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, the rescue got adopted today. I am pretty upset about it, I think because I don't like to be pressured to make big decisions like that so fast. This rescue's transport operations seem to be about numbers, getting dogs into homes as fast as possible. The dogs are vetted and evaluated in Arkansas, then shipped up here and adopted out so fast the people handling the adoptions can't tell you anything about the dog other than the minimal info on the flier on the dog's cage. I see these southern dogs in good homes all the time, but it hard for me to make a decision based on a picture and two sentences. I don't know how others can do it.

Anyway, I am still in touch with the show breeder, so I have that possibility still, and I can always apply for another dog. Sigh.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh that is disappointing.
I do believe the right dog will find you, even if it takes a while


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh that is disappointing.
> I do believe the right dog will find you, even if it takes a while


I agree 100%! Then that pup was not meant to be!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I wanted to post an update. I completed applications with a couple other rescues yesterday. One has an adoption event on Saturday where they will have a number of Chihuahuas, 4 of which could be promising. The really exciting thing is that it appears that all the dogs at the event on Saturday have been in foster homes for a few weeks getting some basic training and socialization! That means I can actually ask about how that dog does in a home and make sure there are no separation anxiety issues! Assuming they don't reject my application based on having a toddler in the house, I think this organization might be my best bet. Hopefully they can get me pre-approved by then because it is a 45 minute drive, which is no small trip with a 2-year-old!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news! 

Things happen for a reason. It has been a hard lesson I have learned recently with loosing Gibbs so unexpectedly and Rosie showing up after months of searching.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I am just flabberghasted! This little guy did not get adopted at events over the weekend, and the application I submitted 2 days ago has been approved! He is all of 4 pounds of wonderful!
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35410072

Can someone look at his bite in the photos? It looks wry to me, but I am no expert. Would that be an obstacle to feeding raw?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't think it would be an issue if chopped in small bites


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks. Feeding ground wouldn't be the worst thing, I just want to know before I drive an hour to meet him. I asked the foster about his bite. Hopefully she doesn't think I'm too nuts! I also asked his age and made sure he did well in his crate even when left alone. If he loves my daughter and doesn't have anxiety, I will gladly deal with an off bite! I am so so so excited!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Many tiny dogs don't really have 'room' in their tiny mouths for their tongue. My 4 pound chi, is one of these. Her little tongue is out much of the time. Sometimes if a dog has lost some teeth, the tongue manages to stick out?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

That could be too. The fact that just one lower canine shows is what really made me wonder. I didn't even notice the tongue at first!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It could be anything and he will let you know what he can handle food wise. Raw can be grounded but he might enjoy and benefit from regular. You never know. Now one thing to think about is if he needs dental surgery down the road and the cost.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, that is something to keep in mind for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to say that oftentimes the tongue hanging out of the mouth indicates tooth loss.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When we first got Mouse she had an obviously overshot jaw. After a couple of months on raw (mostly large pieces, because they had filthy teeth when they arrived) we noticed that her jaw muscles had been built up and her bite was much better. It isn't quite perfect, but it is a huge improvement.
So don't assume he won't be able to eat raw, raw may actually be the key to strengthening his jaw and improving his bite


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, that is a good point!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok friends, talk me down! I have not heard back from Chester's foster mom in over 24 hours and I am kind of freaking out! I could hardly sleep last night I was so excited to meet this little guy, and I felt bad about asking so many questions in my initial email reply (ok, replies). I just sent a message that clarifies the single issue that could be a dealbreaker and left my cell number. I hope to meet him in less than 48 hours, so I want to hear from her! Eeek!

On a good note, I got a phone interview from the rescue doing the event on Saturday, and I have been pre-approved!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news! The right one will join your family! Have faith!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

So Chester, the 4 pound Chi/poodle I have been freaking out about, has an underbite and some missing teeth. She did not give me an estimated age. He has some separation anxiety (barks in his crate), and I asked for more information about it. He is being treated for kennel cough, so will not ready to go to his new home until next week sometime. If he barks the whole time they are gone, I think I will have to pass. :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please do not ignore this pup. He may be older, but separation anxiety CAN be treated. Some dogs take medication, and some just a little love and training.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

If it is not already severe, I will go see him. I really don't know how old he is, other than an adult. I am open to up to 5 years old because I want the dog to live long enough for my daughter (just turned 2) to grow up with it. I just can't go through a decade of that stress with a dog again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Are they sure the barking/coughing is separation anxiety? Could it be he is in QT for kennel cough?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also are you still going to look at the other pups this weekend?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Chester does not seem to be in quarantine. He was at adoption events all last weekend and has interacted with the four other dogs in his foster home, so I assume he is past being contagious. He has a vet check where he should be cleared next week.

Yes, I am all set to see the other dogs tomorrow too. Chester's foster mom is pretty slow to reply to emails (which I am trying not to be frustrated about!), so I may end up seeing him after them if I don't bring one home tomorrow.. 

With Chester, it is becoming the combination of the bad mouth (he has teeth that jut forward on top of the underbite and missing teeth) and anxiety that have made me not as excited about him. I need a fit, happy dog to go on adventures with my daughter as she gets older, not a delicate, worried dog that has to stay protected. Know what I mean?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Fully understand! Find the right fit for your family. 

Any details on other Chis?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Very few, unfortunately. Will put links to their pages below. Anyone have a guess on Mickey's age? It says puppy, but no more details. Pebbles does not have age listed either. I won't know until I get there if they have been in foster homes up here or if they will be fresh off a transport from Georgia (they are here by now, and they give them the night to rest). If they are fresh transports, I will at least be able to talk to the people who brought them up, and they may have been fostered before transport.

Daffy: http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/15710378-old-saybrook-connecticut-chihuahua-mix
Mickey: http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/15719707-old-saybrook-connecticut-chihuahua-mix
Molly: http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/15700549-old-saybrook-connecticut-chihuahua-mix
Pebbles: http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/15719378-old-saybrook-connecticut-chihuahua-mix

There are more Chihuahuas, but these look the most promising.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute! They are all adorable! Just see which one falls for your daughter then you will know right away


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

That is what I was thinking too! I want the dog to love her more than anything else!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

With Rosie we went with the one that loved Scarlett the most. It was between her and her sister. I have never seen Scarlett so happy and Rosie is a perfect fit! We joke around that Scarlett picked out her puppy.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

That is so great! Glad it is working out so well for you!

I finally heard back from Chester's foster mom, and I will not be meeting him tonight. I wish she had told me she had to work tonight when I asked about tonight on Tuesday! So frustrating. He will be at an event tomorrow, but not the one I am going to, so we will see. Honestly, when I heard he barks in the crate, I lost almost all desire for him, especially when I thought if his dental issues and tiny size. Now I hope to find a match tomorrow, when I should hopefully have a few to choose from. Unless, of course, somebody else knows they want one of the ones I am interested in, in which case....aargh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I got a dog today! The adoption event was crazy and competitive, but I got a tiny little tri male smooth. He is an older puppy, and he and My daughter pretty much loved each other at first sight! I snapped him up before anyone else could and now he is trying to sleep in my lap. 

He does have a bit of gunk in his eyes and a mild cough. Do you think I can wait till Monday to get him to the Vet? I barely have the motivation to think about getting supplies later, and my regular vet is closed until Monday. I have chronic fatigue and today took so much out of me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Clean the debris from his eyes. Is the debris clear or yellow? Is he bringing up anything when he coughs? IF he is got clear debris in his eyes, and is not coughing up yellow stuff, and he is eating and pooping normally he probably could wait until Monday.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

He is not coughing anything up. I will check the eye gunk color. Try to keep him from eating, LOL! His poos have been frequent and loose, but formed. He was eating Pedigree, so I am cold switching him to a canned chicken and rice (Canidae) that I have found works wonders in the past. The rate of pooping seems to be slowing down now.

Edit: the only discharge I could find just now was dried, and appears clear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

